# Cyclist killed in Agoura Hills



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2010/10/cyclist-killed-in-agoura-hills-hit-and-run-driver-arrested-on-suspicion-of-dui-after.html

Man, this is a bummer. I know the spot described in the article, and it couldn't be a wider, safer road. The driver must have been bombed.

JSR


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I've ridden there numerous times, and it's hard to imagine getting hit there. I guess we can be thankful it was so close to the sheriff's station.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hate reading stuff like this . RIP Liang and let just be served to Segal.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

under the influence already at 3:45pm must have been pre-partying


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

I hate it! and yeah I have ridden down this very road. 

Also sadly couple years ago,the Senior Partner of our firm was taken out head on by a dui at 6:30 AM a mile from home just starting his Saturday AM ride. That was a huge loss, as he was an avid cyclist and promoted firm cycling activities. just gone...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's awful. There is a wide shoulder there, right? The driver must have been plowed.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

this almost freaks me out - i guess i'll be spending more time on the trainer watching movies/tv

RIP Laing.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*It could have been you or me*

I'll say a little prayer for all who ride the roads, and one for James Laing as well.

RIP


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 31, 2010)

RIP. I can't believe some of the comments in that LA Times link. Here's a gem:

Posted by: Tigerloose | October 25, 2010 at 03:17 PM "The victim is guilty of being in traffic on a bicycle. Try as I might, I just can't muster much sympathy for a bicyclist that gets mowed down in traffic. The same goes for motorcyclists. Anyone that exposes themselves to such danger has only themselves to blame."

To make it worse, there were people expressing condolences who are family, friends and students of the victim. Reading something like this doesn't help anyone.

The anonymity of the internet sure brings out a lot of A-Holes.

tk


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

This , and a previous thread, both involve drivers drunk on Saturday afternoon ... good grief. 
Both were driving Mercedes-Benzs, too ... drunk/drug-addled rich beeches??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2010)

*Why*

******


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2010)

*******


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Before we can ask the city to enact new driving laws to protect riders, how about we all put on a mirror and protect ourselves by abiding by the laws of the road.


Getting hit from behind comprises such a small percentage of auto/cyclist collisions that wearing a mirror is pretty much pointless. Sure, there are times it would be nice to have, but for that other 99% of the time I'm more than happy using my hearing and my ability to turn and look. In fact, I'd rather continue relying on my existing detection abilities than become complacent wearing a mirror.

I'll also note that never once have I come up on a cyclist wearing a mirror who gave any indication that he saw me approaching and moved out of the way. This leads me to believe that for whatever reason -- maybe they're just too small, I don't know -- mirrors aren't effective. Or the dolts wearing them were inconsiderate asses. Which is just as likely, I suppose.

And for the record, it shows bad taste to seemingly jump to conclusions about this incident and place blame on the rider, _and_ use the rider's death as an opportunity to soapbox about renegade, lawless cyclists.

Considering the driver has been _reported_ to be DUI, the most sensible conclusion is that she veered into the shoulder and nailed him, not that he was blowing a stop sign or doing something else illegal and probably deserves his portion of the blame.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2010)

veered into the shoulder and nailed him.... from behind?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

DrRoebuck said:


> wearing a mirror is pretty much pointless.


 I think Sterling1's mirror was metaphorical, as in an opportunity for us to reflect on our own actions on the road. But screw that. The b#@ch had to have gone out of her way to hit this poor guy. Motor traffic in that location is minimal, even during peak times, let alone on a Saturday afternoon. The road is extremely wide, with one traffic lane, one bike lane and 10-foot paved shoulder.

She needs serious jail time.

JSR


----------



## motox155 (Jul 9, 2009)

JSR said:


> The road is extremely wide, with one traffic lane, one bike lane and 10-foot paved shoulder.
> 
> She needs serious jail time.
> 
> JSR


Amen on the jail time!

The area this accident took place can't be made much more bike friendly. A very wide bike lane...only thing I could imagine happened (besides this sob being bombed and just swerving) was the drunk somehow mistook this wide bike lane as an actual traffic lane.

I ride thru Hidden Valley probably a couple times a week. That road has no shoulder or bike lane and more traffic. It's a very popular route with cyclists but this kind of thing is always going thru my head as I go thru there.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

We need to see more of this:

_http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/10/news/oklahoma-woman-sentenced-to-24-years-in-prison-for-striking-two-cyclists_147979?news_

*Oklahoma woman sentenced to 24 years in prison for striking two cyclists*
_An Oklahoma woman who pleaded guilty to two counts of manslaughter after running over two amateur racers last year was sentenced Thursday to 24 years in prison, the Tulsa World reports._
_Prosecutors said Tausha Borland, 39, was drunk when she hit Christa Voss and Matthew Edmonds from behind with her SUV. A third cyclist, John Moore, also was injured. All three were members of the Bicycles of Tulsa Race Team._
_Borland also pleaded no contest to a felony offense of leaving the scene of a fatal accident._

It's a bit weird the article isn't more explicit that the drunk *killed* 2 cyclists.

If penalties like this became the norm, and were common knowledge, I suspect it would have quite a deterring effect.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2010)

If you can't ride safely there you can't ride anywhere. I agree that she needs to go to jail for hitting him.


----------



## xtrsmith (Mar 4, 2009)

There seems to be so many cyclist fatalities in Los Angeles and California. It's awful.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

what about segregated (elevated) bike lanes?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

framesti said:


> what about segregated (elevated) bike lanes?


you must be new to L.A. County. That's cute. 

Meanwhile we're fighting LADOT to re-stripe the bike lanes they just took it upon themselves to remove. Ahh, progress. :mad2:


----------



## MikeLord (Nov 22, 2010)

thats a bummer to hear about this.


----------

